# JD318 dies after it gets hot



## builder318 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a John Deere 318 with the P218 Onan Engine. I am having a problem with it shutting down when it gets hot(after an hour or so). and the fuel filter will be dry. It will not start up for about 30-45 minutes the will start and run for 30-45 minutes before shutting down again with a dry fuel filter. This has bee doing this for about 2 months. About 2 weeks ago it did this and after I got it restarted, I finished mowing and it died just as i pulled into the shed. I went back the next day and it would not start even though there was fuel in the filter. I disconnected the fuel line on the fuel pump side of the filter and turned the motor over and it was pumping gas so I reconnected and disconnected the fuel line on the carb side of the filter and it was pumping gas. I eventually found a had a bad coil. Replaced it and she fired right up. Cut for a bout an 1 1/2 hour no problem. The next day I cut for about 1 1/2 hour and she died with dry fuel filter. Waited a while and she started up and ran for a while the same problem, dry fuel filter. When she dies she will turnover but will not start. Any suggestions.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the PRESSURE of the fuel pump,not just the volume.It should hold 4-6 psi.If it does,check the fuel lines for clogging,leaks,etc. If the fuel lines haven't been changed,you may want change them,since the ethanol in todays fuel degrades the lines,from inside-out. It will run awhile,but as the lines swell,it closes off the fuel flow.


----------



## crazyhorse (Dec 24, 2010)

Make sure the vent in the gas cap is open.
Good luck.


----------

